# Volvo S40 - Are they reliable?



## TheHook (11 Dec 2008)

Hi guys,

im looking into buying a car. ive kind of after taking to the volvo S40. But i dont know anyone who drives one. Im reading mixed results on the web. ANyone here own or owned one. How would you rate them?

Hook


----------



## mathepac (11 Dec 2008)

You work in "the IT", so did you try a search here for "Volvo S40"?

I found 70 posts and I'm not even interested in a "Volvo S40" or any other Volvo (well maybe the little T6)


----------



## putsch (11 Dec 2008)

Bought  a 6month old one in 04 - it has never given any trouble. I've had it serviced by main  dealer though at great expense and I may rethink that.But in terms of reliability and comfort - thumbs up.


----------



## z101 (11 Dec 2008)

The Climate control is the best of any car I have been in. I brought one in from UK off volvo UK website. Great car.
Somewhere on here there is a link to a carsite that says the s40 is the most reliable Euro built car in a ratings test.


----------



## Slaphead (11 Dec 2008)

The old ones wernt great i believe, up until 01 or 02, after that fine.


----------



## Caveat (12 Dec 2008)

[broken link removed] you go.

See [broken link removed].

I like them myself. A bit different.


----------



## maturin (12 Dec 2008)

i'm not sure about the quality: I have one from 05 and there have been too many trips back to the garage for my liking. Repairs are expensive.  Also Volvo Ireland don't seem to be concerned for their customers - never respond to correspondence, etc. I wouldn't buy another.


----------



## Caveat (12 Dec 2008)

maturin said:


> i'm not sure about the quality: I have one from 03 and there have been too many trips back to the garage for my liking.


 
OK, but that's *your *experience.  Just bad luck I'm afraid - no marque/model can have a 100% record.

Statistically, they are reliable though.


----------



## shesells (12 Dec 2008)

We are on our second in five years, having bought a new one after the SSIA paid out, and when it comes to be replaced we'll be getting another one. Only slight negative is boot size. Very safe, very reliable, very comfortable.


----------



## Bell Butts (12 Dec 2008)

I drive a Focus and would consider a Volvo s40 (I know they share a platform) - we're expecting our first kid soon and may have another at some stage - how serious is the boot issue?  Would I be better off getting a V50 (the estate S40)?


----------



## shesells (12 Dec 2008)

I would say the estate is the way to go for all the baby paraphernalia. The boot is large but shallow and Ive been surprised at the things we haven't been able to get in. The back doors don't open especially wide either. We were recently trying to get our old tv in the boot to take it back when we were getting a new one but couldn't get it in the boot or in the back of the car.


----------



## amgd28 (12 Dec 2008)

Bought a new one last April. I find it a great car, the comfort is fantastic. Very smooth to drive, and no issue with it to date. Try to get the SE spec - it is well worth it. The heated leather seats are just the thing in this weather!
Found the servicing costs reasonable actually, the same or less than any other main dealer for servicing


----------



## TheHook (13 Dec 2008)

Wow Thanks guys for all your replies!!! Have my mind made up now. Will probably be purchasing a S40 in the new year!!


----------



## csl (14 Dec 2008)

Very interesting thread. I am looking as well, but am seriously considering buying in the North as volvo dealer is qouting 22k as opposed to 15k(incl VRT) in the north? Any opinions?


----------



## paddyd (15 Dec 2008)

Bell Butts said:


> I drive a Focus and would consider a Volvo s40 (I know they share a platform) - we're expecting our first kid soon and may have another at some stage - how serious is the boot issue?  Would I be better off getting a V50 (the estate S40)?



we were in same predicament 2 years ago and ended up choosing the focus hatchback, over jumping straight to the volvo estate  . I know people have this idea that every trip with a new baby is like operation dumbo-drop, but we found the focus has the best boot in class, and is more than adequate.

No.2 arriving shortly, and am considering a 1-2 yo v50, esp if I can find one with the build-in child booster seats. Best looking estate around, but at a cost to the traditional amount of bootspace you'd expect in an estate.


----------

